# Geese are back



## Ropinfol (Dec 17, 2009)

Driveing around today with the kids and I cant believe all the geese,flyin and in feilds I guess that's how it works! (now that its closed)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

loads of geese were held up in idaho. i would imagine they are just doing what they do... migrate through!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fewer geese on the golf courses as well. This post brings up a good point about the geese showing up where they should be. Now most of us know we have a resident goose problem around the Salt Lake valley, and every year it seems the geese start heading back to the fields and marshes about the last 2 weeks of the season. I saw more geese harvested this year off WMA's the last 2 weeks of the season than I have in 19 years of waterfowling. It would be nice if the Southern goose zone closed for a longer split and allowed us to hunt into the middle of February. This is the only way I see the resident goose population going down. The majority of the birds I saw harvested the last couple of weeks were neck collared and/or banded (all Utah) I'm going out on a limb to say they were probably golf course, American Express, Lee Kay and other birds where the banding projects are held. :wink:


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Now most of us know we have a resident goose problem around the Salt Lake valley


 Then those geese should be targeted, and not the surrounding counties. 


> This is the only way I see the resident goose population going down.


Hunt in March during the nesting season would be better then the February courting season.
10tenner


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

10Tenner said:


> > Now most of us know we have a resident goose problem around the Salt Lake valley


 Then those geese should be targeted, and not the surrounding counties.

Those are the geese that end up back at the WMA's.......I agree, unfortunately I don't know of any WMA's in Salt Lake County.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Those are the geese that end up back at the WMA's.......I agree, unfortunately I don't know of any WMA's in Salt Lake County.


 Then you would have to include Davis, certainly there are not many that go north beyond Davis county from the band reports. 10tenner


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hmmm 200+ geese bag checked at FB and South Shore clubs the last 2 weeks of the year, I guarantee there were a bunch more than that killed, and the majority being city birds. This is my point as to why we need an extended season. Heck call it a conservation order and let us have at them. Folks these resident geese don't start heading back to the marshes and fields until the end of January when the season almost closes. This is one way I see effectively controlling the population. Take a look at the estimated resident goose population.... :shock:

http://connect2utah.com/content/roughin ... ?cid=75462


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I know that we have a city goose population that is at good numbers, but im actually happy that we do. Look at all the success we as hunters had during the last 2 weeks of the hunt. I would agree that a longer split would be nice, but I personally dont want to see the season go longer than usual. 

My kids and I enjoy going to the banding projects, and the nesting projects. Its nice to shoot birds that you know you help band. We have been getting the same birds as far as montana. I even herd of one going to alberta. I think thats awesome.

I would personally rather see some of the citys that have open space to allow hunters to harvest birds birds according to salt lake county laws. And have the golf coarses do some kind of draw hunts for those willing to do some extra work to be eligable. Just my 2cents.

Good luck on the snow goose hunts


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> I would personally rather see some of the citys that have open space to allow hunters to harvest birds birds according to salt lake county laws. And have the golf coarses do some kind of draw hunts for those willing to do some extra work to be eligable. Just my 2cents.


I agree 100% on this comment! It is kinda funny that a few of the golf courses up here in davis and weber county cry about the bird **** all over the greens but you approach them to try and help by hunting some of them and they tell you to get lost. I worked with a guy a few years ago that had access to Ben Lomond GC with major restrictions on shells, times and dates but they got it done. They killed almost 150 geese in 1 season and eliminated the problem on that course. If others would follow suit it wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here we go again with the airboat and private club agenda comming right to the top. Who wrote your post for you fowlmouth? Maybe one of the high up in the Airboater world perhaps? Here's what chapps my butt on these kind of ideas. 

Lets start by getting rid of two weeks of prime time for the average hunter and give it to the high and mighty airboaters and the private clubs by the airport. I actually had one of my best hunts out on the lake west of Farming ton in the last week, but I'll tell you from the 5 days I spent out there that the airboaters were doing 90% of the shooting. Word on the street was some high ups in the UAB hunted every friggin day. So save us your b.s. about extending the season so you and your buddies can kill more geese, unless the UAB is prepared to run all foot soldiers waiting at the airboat ramp out too. Good luck passing that idea, better put some major amounts of chocolate syrup pn that turd!


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

jimbo53 said:


> Here we go again with the airboat and private club agenda comming right to the top. Who wrote your post for you fowlmouth? Maybe one of the high up in the Airboater world perhaps? Here's what chapps my butt on these kind of ideas.
> 
> Lets start by getting rid of two weeks of prime time for the average hunter and give it to the high and mighty airboaters and the private clubs by the airport. I actually had one of my best hunts out on the lake west of Farming ton in the last week, but I'll tell you from the 5 days I spent out there that the airboaters were doing 90% of the shooting. Word on the street was some high ups in the UAB hunted every friggin day. So save us your b.s. about extending the season so you and your buddies can kill more geese, unless the UAB is prepared to run all foot soldiers waiting at the airboat ramp out too. Good luck passing that idea, better put some major amounts of chocolate syrup pn that turd!


Here we go again another idiot that tries to turn every subject into a airboat private club agenda.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

jimbo53 said:


> Here we go again with the airboat and private club agenda comming right to the top. Who wrote your post for you fowlmouth? Maybe one of the high up in the Airboater world perhaps? Here's what chapps my butt on these kind of ideas.
> 
> Lets start by getting rid of two weeks of prime time for the average hunter and give it to the high and mighty airboaters and the private clubs by the airport. I actually had one of my best hunts out on the lake west of Farming ton in the last week, but I'll tell you from the 5 days I spent out there that the airboaters were doing 90% of the shooting. Word on the street was some high ups in the UAB hunted every friggin day. So save us your b.s. about extending the season so you and your buddies can kill more geese, unless the UAB is prepared to run all foot soldiers waiting at the airboat ramp out too. Good luck passing that idea, better put some major amounts of chocolate syrup pn that turd!


Actually I wrote this myself and it's just an idea! :idea: 
I don't own an airboat nor am I a member of the Utah Airboat Association although I think they are a good organization.
I am not a member of a duck club nor do I hunt clubs, I hunt the WMA's.
I have a duck boat but I also walk many miles, especially the last 2 weeks of the season to pound geese. I don't understand your comment about "2 weeks of prime time hunting for the average hunter" I've never heard of a bag check on geese in October where 200+ geese have been recorded by the DWR.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> jimbo53 said:
> 
> 
> > .....................................................
> ...


Please, no name calling.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> Hmmm 200+ geese bag checked at FB and South Shore clubs the last 2 weeks of the year,


 Davis county right? So why include portions of BoxElder County. I wonder how many golf course geese were shot in this region the last two weeks?


> would personally rather see some of the citys that have open space to allow hunters to harvest birds birds according to salt lake county laws. And have the golf coarses do some kind of draw hunts for those willing to do some extra work to be eligable. Just my 2cents.


 Best idea so farr, but dealing with allot of politics with this idea. 10tenner


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

we always talk about the golf course thing every year, it won't happen!! even with archery equipment and just judo tips, the bad press and outcry from some peta member walking their dog and seeing some crippled goose is worrying enough for them to never do it...I got to hunt east bay golf course 13 years ago and that did not end well at all!! I think all the goose activity you saw the last few weeks of the season was do to the mild weather... I have never seen a winter like this in a long time..its been strange for sure.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with fowlmouth.If any of you guys watched roughting outdoors saturday You would note what he is saying.



jimbo53 said:


> Here we go again with the airboat and private club agenda comming right to the top. Who wrote your post for you fowlmouth? Maybe one of the high up in the Airboater world perhaps? Here's what chapps my butt on these kind of ideas.


Where did this all come from.I did not read one thing about the air boats.All I seen was south shore clubs.No bashing them there. Man some body has a stick up there ass.Is it because you did not kill any geese the last two weeks of the hunt ?


----------

